# Aqua Regia and Hydrazine hydrate



## spoke27 (Dec 22, 2008)

I made Ar after add enough Urea after I add Smb But I don get Gold 
After I add Hydrazine hydrate 

And My salutation drop blue particle


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 22, 2008)

Why you added hydrazine hydrate?
However it is very strong reducer
and reduces items you don't want


----------



## Lou (Dec 22, 2008)

That just looks like a bunch of salts that fell out and got stained by the copper left in solution. 

If you saw no effervescence when you added the hydrazine, then the hydrazine did not reduce anything.



Lou


----------



## DNIndustry (Dec 22, 2008)

Hydrazine is N2H4 right?
Ive used Hydroxyl Amine (NH2OH) and have gotten blue precipitates/filtrate..Not very scientific answer, but logic would say maybe you have an excess of nickel/copper/ or tin. You would not believe the rainbow of colors you can get using either one of these reduceing agents. (Purple, black, red, brown, yellow) What were you processing. What was the pH of the solution when you did the precipitation? Did you have any buffers present?


----------



## Lou (Dec 22, 2008)

Hydrazine is unlikely to form complexes, but hydroxylamine can. Anyway, both of those are not fun to deal with and the only time one should be using them is when one knows what they're doing.


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 22, 2008)

I use Hydrazine because I want drop Gold.. 
But it is blue.. How is use hydrazine with Aqua regia ? 
Pls step by step Ty


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 22, 2008)

DNIndustry said:


> Hydrazine is N2H4 right?
> Ive used Hydroxyl Amine (NH2OH) and have gotten blue precipitates/filtrate..Not very scientific answer, but logic would say maybe you have an excess of nickel/copper/ or tin. You would not believe the rainbow of colors you can get using either one of these reduceing agents. (Purple, black, red, brown, yellow) What were you processing. What was the pH of the solution when you did the precipitation? Did you have any buffers present?



I use N2H4.H2O Hydrazine hydrate I Make Aqua Regia (All metals disolve ) After I add enough Urea I am sure All nitric remove 
After I add SMB But it is not drop gold.. 
after I add Hydrazine hydrate


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 22, 2008)

What did you disolve?

In how much AR?


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 23, 2008)

2 pound finger dissolve 1500 ml HCL 500 ml nitric all metals dissolved in solution


----------



## spoke27 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lou said:


> That just looks like a bunch of salts that fell out and got stained by the copper left in solution.
> 
> If you saw no effervescence when you added the hydrazine, then the hydrazine did not reduce anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 23, 2008)

So, let's say somewere between 2 and 5 grams of gold, in 2 liters of AR.
Plus copper and other base metals.
Correct?

I would say for one, you used way to much AR.
For another, you should have dealt with the base metals first.
Disolving them in nitric or hcl or acid/peroxide......or other.

Then after separating your gold foil, disolve them in a small amount of AR.
Randy


----------



## butcher (Dec 23, 2008)

Or easier than Aqua regia, try hydrochloric acid HCL (muratic) and Clorox bleach to disolve gold, this way no nitric to complicate things. 
(not eliminating nitric could of also been one of your troubles, beside too much acids).


----------

